# Message: Convertir les MMS en SMS



## Phill0124 (25 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec mon iphone 6. Lorsque j'envoie un message texte à plus d'une personne, mon cellulaire transforme le SMS que j'envoie en MMS. Or, certains de mes contacts ont de vieux cellulaires, ne prenant pas en charge les MMS. Est-il possible de ''forcer'' mon iphone à envoyer des SMS au lieux des MMS?

En passant, j'ai fait un test, à savoir envoyer un message texte à deux personnes en désactivant les MMS (Général > Messages). Si l'option MMS est désactivé, le message envoyé à deux personnes ne s'envoie tout simplement pas.

Configuration:
iPhone 6 sous la version 9.3.1

Merci d'avance


----------

